# blonde joke very sorry to all the nice blondes out there



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

A bartender is sitting behind the bar on a typical day, when the door bursts open and in come four exuberant blondes. They come up to the bar, order five bottles of champagne and ten glasses, take their order over and sit down at a large table. The corks are popped, the glasses are filled and they begin toasting and chanting, "51 days, 51 days, 51 days!" Soon, three more blondes arrive, take up their drinks and the chanting grows. "51 days, 51 days, 51 days!" Two more blondes show up and soon their voices are joined in raising the roof. "51 days, 51 days, 51 days!" Finally, the tenth blonde comes in with a picture under her arm. She walks over to the table, sets the picture in the middle and the table erupts. Up jump the others, they begin dancing around the table, exchanging high-fives, all the while chanting "51 days, 51 days, 51 days!" The bartender can't contain his curiosity any longer, so he walks over to the table. There in the centre is a beautifully framed child's puzzle of the Cookie Monster. When the frenzy dies down a little bit, the bartender asks one of the blondes, "What's all the chanting and celebration about?" The blonde who brought in the picture pipes in, "Everyone thinks that blondes are dumb and they make fun of us. So, we decided to set the record straight. Ten of us got together, bought that puzzle and put it together. The side of the box said 2-4 years, but we put it together in 51 days!"


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Class! There's a girl at work that'd read that and just not get the joke!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Like it! :lol:


----------

